# Autotrail Comanche Faults



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I have also posted this on this forum thread as it directly relates to make/model of MH I own, I would also like the opportunity for Autotrail owners who perhaps only watch this part of the forum to have their say good or bad 

I have had an ongoing saga with my new AutoTrail Comanche and faults, apart from the main faults like leaking Heki's, locks breaking chips dings dents scratches etc etc with exception of the reversing camera and quite a few other items the leaks and gales blowing in at least have been fixed.

I suppose it could be worse, but because of the problems Autotrail took the MH back to Grimsby for a month it came back with more damage than it went with :roll: the dealer then had it a month to put a lot right yet the list is still there some repairs done and some need to be redone :x

So I dedicated this page to AutoTrail http://www.my-autotrail.co.uk/ I hope it makes sense to you all (and yes AutoTrail are aware and have refused to comment on it) however they did call to apologise for the troubles I have had :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad we never bought an autotrail when we were looking around.

Good luck in making them sort it out.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Glad we never bought an autotrail when we were looking around.


I'm sorry to hear about Tony's problems and I hope that Autotrail get them sorted soon. However I believe that this is a 'one off' and not a generic issue.
I have recently bought an Apache 634 and I'm delighted with it.
Bill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bill_OR said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Glad we never bought an autotrail when we were looking around.
> ...


Not sure why you're quoting me Bill, and as I'm sure you know we don't have all the owners as members on here, and even then not everyone is a complainer, some just think it's tough luck to get a lemon, and just put up with it.

If more complained as the OP did adn even create web site we might get better vans, and I repeat Glad I didn't buy one, Glad that yours is OK, I hope it stays OK.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz,

Nothing untoward intended - I just thought it needed balancing a bit.

I think what is happening with Tony's MH is dreadful and I am appalled that Autotrail have not resolved the problems.

If it was happening to me I think I'd be considering legal action and also selecting appropriate days to picket the dealer and the Autotrail factory (factory visit days perhaps?).

Good luck Tony!

Bill


----------

